# Leo Gecko strange sound?



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

My male leo has lately started making an almost gentle whistling sound sometimes as he breathes. I don't know if he doesn't when I'm not handling him as I can't hear it whilst his in the viv as it's so faint. He used to make some occasional clicking noises when I first handled him but he doesn't do that any more.
As far as I can see he shouldn't have any respiratory infection as I keep the viv at a good temp, between 85-92 f. He's a big lad and hasn't really been eating loads lately but he's rather large and chunky so not worried about that. 
So wondering is it normal for them to make these noises or does it sound like something is wrong with him? He looks fine in himself, he hasn't got a wet nose or anything. He's still bright and moving about the same old. 

Oh and he's about 2 and a half years old.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

One of my females did this, and I thought it was a RI so went to vet, it wasn't, but it went after her next shed, so I think maybe it was loose skin a bogie or a swollen nostril?


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> One of my females did this, and I thought it was a RI so went to vet, it wasn't, but it went after her next shed, so I think maybe it was loose skin a bogie or a swollen nostril?


Ok thanks, I'll just keep an eye on him then : )


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Rawwwrchazli could be right - may need to give his nose a bit of a clean.

When my gecko started making strange noises I suspected RI too and took him to the vet - he had no discharge around nose, only symptom was the noise and lack of appetite. Turns out he did have a minor RI and distended abdomen. I ran through all my setup with the vet who said it sounded spot on, sometimes you can have the most perfect setup but it can't guarantee them not getting ill unfortunately.

Leave it a day or 2 to see if it clears up, if it's not gone then I would go to the vets personally - even if nothing's wrong it could be an opportunity for a checkup


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

vgorst said:


> Rawwwrchazli could be right - may need to give his nose a bit of a clean.
> 
> When my gecko started making strange noises I suspected RI too and took him to the vet - he had no discharge around nose, only symptom was the noise and lack of appetite. Turns out he did have a minor RI and distended abdomen. I ran through all my setup with the vet who said it sounded spot on, sometimes you can have the most perfect setup but it can't guarantee them not getting ill unfortunately.
> 
> Leave it a day or 2 to see if it clears up, if it's not gone then I would go to the vets personally - even if nothing's wrong it could be an opportunity for a checkup


Thanks. Okay so he basically never goes in his warm hide, he's got a platform in his viv that I put near the glass kind of in the middle of the viv and he seems to spend all his time lying under that. I've just taken it out to encourage him to go in his warm hide as I've read if it's a minor RI then they can heal up on their own if the leo warms up properly again. But we'll see. I'll keep an eye on him the next couple of days. 
I did just stroke him a bit in his viv and I couldn't hear him making the sounds, so wondering if he's making the sounds as a 'I'm pee'd off leave me alone' when I pick him up?


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

I've taken a vid so you can hear the sound he makes, please turn your volume full blast and it's such a faint noise. 
The cam is quite zoomed in, don't worry I wasn't shoving it right in his face. 

I'm thinking it's probably I'm p'd off rather than RI infection sound as he does it when I lift him up etc? 

Calcifer and funny noise? - YouTube


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I think I could hear it. It could be an annoyed or nervous whistling but usually they make themselves heard. It's nothing like my guys squeak > http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/886108-aft-squeaking.html (just for you to compare).

It could be, like Rawwwrchazli said, that there's a little blockage in his nose (sometimes I can nose whistle when I'm bunged up  ) so maybe he's doing the same. If it gets worse or his behaviour changes then I'd get to the vets. Atm he does seem very bright eyed and active... but then again so did mine.


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

vgorst said:


> I think I could hear it. It could be an annoyed or nervous whistling but usually they make themselves heard. It's nothing like my guys squeak > http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/886108-aft-squeaking.html (just for you to compare).
> 
> It could be, like Rawwwrchazli said, that there's a little blockage in his nose (sometimes I can nose whistle when I'm bunged up  ) so maybe he's doing the same. If it gets worse or his behaviour changes then I'd get to the vets. Atm he does seem very bright eyed and active... but then again so did mine.


Okay thank you. I mean before he did used to do a very soft clicking noise, which I've read can mean they're either excited or annoyed - so perhaps this is a similar thing to that. I will keep a check on him though. 

And aw bless, that vid sound is so sweet. My female leo seemed to sneeze or something once before in her viv, I was sitting next to it on my PC and saw her jolt and a make a squeak sound - she was just sitting in the middle of her viv.


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

It's at about 24 secs he made the noise for a few seconds.


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Jeniva, lovely looking lad you have there. Nice and chunky looking.  I could just about make out a faint whistle for a few seconds in the vid and it didn't sound like a typical RI noise, more like the faint chirp of a small cricket but difficult to tell from a vid. As already suggested I would hang fire for a few days to see if it clears up. Has he shed recently at all? My little super snow Sabrina got a small bit of retained shed stuck in her nostril recently which has never happened before but worth a quick look. Also have a little look inside his mouth if you can to check everything looks nice and pinky/red as it should.
If it does become more pronounced or fails to clear up a quick phonecall to your friendly local herp vet wouldn't go amiss. Best safe than sorry, lovely looking lil fella though. 
Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

LovLight said:


> Hi Jeniva, lovely looking lad you have there. Nice and chunky looking.  I could just about make out a faint whistle for a few seconds in the vid and it didn't sound like a typical RI noise, more like the faint chirp of a small cricket but difficult to tell from a vid. As already suggested I would hang fire for a few days to see if it clears up. Has he shed recently at all? My little super snow Sabrina got a small bit of retained shed stuck in her nostril recently which has never happened before but worth a quick look. Also have a little look inside his mouth if you can to check everything looks nice and pinky/red as it should.
> If it does become more pronounced or fails to clear up a quick phonecall to your friendly local herp vet wouldn't go amiss. Best safe than sorry, lovely looking lil fella though.
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you. He shed a few weeks ago so not too recent, probably due for another shed in the not too distant future. 
The problem is I'm not near any herp vet as far as I know. I may talk to my supervisor at work and see if I can use the vet we go to for all our animals at work which include reptiles. 
I think the nearest herp vet going by google is about an hour drive, and I don't drive...so if it's not anything then who ever will take me wont be impressed. Seeing as it's not constant and seems to be more when I lift him up I'm thinking it is an irritable sound. But I will keep a close eye on him and I'm counting his live food to see what he eats etc.


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Jeniva said:


> Thank you. He shed a few weeks ago so not too recent, probably due for another shed in the not too distant future.
> The problem is I'm not near any herp vet as far as I know. I may talk to my supervisor at work and see if I can use the vet we go to for all our animals at work which include reptiles.
> I think the nearest herp vet going by google is about an hour drive, and I don't drive...so if it's not anything then who ever will take me wont be impressed. Seeing as it's not constant and seems to be more when I lift him up I'm thinking it is an irritable sound. But I will keep a close eye on him and I'm counting his live food to see what he eats etc.


I'm sure he will be fine and you seem to have everything well in hand. The fact that you detected such a small change so quickly shows you are an attentive keeper and monitor your little guy well do I'm in no doubt he's in good hands. 
I'm sure sometimes they just do these little things to test us lol. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

Just to say, I stuck his humid hide back in his viv and since then he has seemed to stop making this whistling noise. Perhaps if it was something in his noise the moisture of the humid hide has helped get it out, not sure but whatever it was it's gone. Hooray, happy healthy Calcifer once again : )


----------

